# What changes are in store for your plow Jeep this summer?



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

What are you planning to do this summer to get ready for next year?

Mods or changes to your truck?
Mods or changes to your plow?
New plow?
New Jeep?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Frame work


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Finish mounting plow, mount/repair rear plow, fix a floor board. It needs to be ready to ready for next season, we are starting to restructure our business and will need it added to our fleet for the changes.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

For me, I need to finish up on putting my plow together. I sandblasted the Meyer, rewelded the broken welds and some new seals. But since we never had much snow, I didn't finish it. Just a few bolts to go and some new batt cables. On the truck itself, I guess shocks and the headliner (replace). Could use new rockers and paint, but that'll have to be next year.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

No changes, just spray down with with more rust preventative and dielectric grease in the connectors.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Gonna pull my blade, sand it repaint...then pull the mount and do the same. nothing big.


----------



## champgymusa (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty simple, took the plow off and power washed everything, did some touch up paint work. Changed tranny fluid, oil, and lube job...then put the tow bar on it and it will do 15-20K behind the bus this summer...


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

fluid change , wash and wax , lube


----------

